# Hypnosis for weight loss



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

2nd and final installment appears on Dateline Nov.23rd, 8 PM. EST.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If you are interested in finding support for weightloss, I have found the forum at www.freeweightloss.com an excellent group to hang out with. Lots of ideas, lots of challenges and lots of positive support. We celebrate a lost pound like you wouldn't believe.(At 58, I'm back to what I weighed in my 20s and getting fit, to boot. Woo-Hoo! Bring on the 60s.)Mark


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Mark,The information was for those who wanted to know what hypnosis is and how its done. Glad to know you've lost those pounds.


----------

